
Build Real Time Web Apps More Easily with NowJS - dshankar
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/03/build-real-time-web-apps-easie.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d7bdc8a920484c2%2C0
======
yuvadam
Another fairy just died.

These "articles" bear no meaning whatsoever. TFA is nothing more than a
concoction of technical gibberish copy-pasted from the NowJS website, for the
mere purpose of having another piece of content to publish.

~~~
arctangent
I agree with you. I have no idea how the article managed to get 30 votes.
There is almost no content there.

Does someone have the capability to see if there is vote rigging going on
here?

------
chapel
Not only is this article rubbish because there is little to no content and it
is taken directly from the NowJS site, but the part about dnode is completely
false.

> DNode is another RPC system for Node.js. "NowJS is a higher-level interface
> than DNode," our own Pete Warden explains. "It offers an abstraction layer
> to make calling remote functions very simple without worrying about ports or
> sockets."

Pete Warden has no idea what he is talking about, both NowJS and dnode are
built on top of socket.io which abstracts the sockets/ports part and makes it
very much plug and play. Not only that they interface at the same level, the
major difference is in how the functions are set and called on either end.
NowJS focuses on explicit return statements where as dnode uses callbacks.

Why is this on the front page?

For more information about NowJS and dnode from their creators comments on
another submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2316079>

------
makeramen
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2316005>

------
alttab
This could feel like "Rails for Realtime" even though it's backend isn't in
Ruby. Very useful if you are writing real-time web applications.

What we really need to clinch native development is a common protocol to
device's user notification streams. Imagine if mobile Safari and Android both
surfaced their notification mechanisms through a standard Javascript API.
Technologies like Node.js and frameworks like NowJS are primed for platform
independent integration as soon as "tabs" or Javascript environments can run
in the background.

~~~
jschrf
Having a standard API for doing realtime notifications across devices would be
great, but running Javascript in the background of a mobile device and
exchanging JSON or XML sounds like a good way to chew through battery life.

